#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  How to improve your Facebook in every way ?

## Wondergirl

Hello everyone ,

Ah ,Facebook ,it drains Productivity ,infringes upon privacy ,and even makes us sad.But we can't live without it Can we? 



So guys share some tricky how to improve Facebook in Every Way ?
Which are Chrome Extensions to improve Facebook ?  :Thumbs: 




*Thank You!*

----------


## Moana

> Hello everyone ,
> 
> Ah ,Facebook ,it drains Productivity ,infringes upon privacy ,and even makes us sad.But we can't live without it Can we? 
> 
> 
> 
> So guys share some tricky how to improve Facebook in Every Way ?
> Which are Chrome Extensions to improve Facebook ? 
> 
> ...


#

Post lessPost when your fans are onlineCreate specifically for FacebookTry videosGo liveShare curated contentAsk for opinionsBoost your top postsRecycle your top postsWatch other Facebook PagesExperiment with new contentReply commentsHost giveaways (occasionally)Create a linked Facebook Group

----------

